# Caractères en chinois !!!



## Elance (14 Juin 2006)

Salut a tous,

je suis sous 10.4.6. Lorsque je répond a un mail a une personne ayant windows le mail arrive avec plein de caractères chinois en lieu et place des caractères intiaux. Comment régler le problème ? J'ai fais des recherche sur le forum mais rien....

Merci de votre aide.

Elance


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2006)

Elance a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous,
> 
> je suis sous 10.4.6. Lorsque je répond a un mail a une personne ayant windows le mail arrive avec plein de caractères chinois en lieu et place des caractères intiaux. Comment régler le problème ? J'ai fais des recherche sur le forum mais rien....
> 
> ...


 
pareil que toi....et cela se produit essentiellement dans les caractères accentués (é à ç etc etc)

j'utilise Thunderbird et les destinataires sont principalement sur hotmail ! 

j'attends aussi une bonne âme............


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2006)

Elance a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais des recherche sur le forum mais rien....


Tu n'as pas assez cherché


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas assez cherché


 
euh.....marche pas le lien ..... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2006)

les liens sur  des resultats recherche ont une identité temporaire 

--Quant à ce sujet
il a été évoqué à de multiples occasions

mail caracteres ( avec /sans accents) unicode windows sont des bonnes pistes de recherche


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> les liens sur des resultats recherche ont une identité temporaire
> 
> --Quant à ce sujet
> il a été évoqué à de multiples occasions
> ...


 
okiiiiii, merci !  

de plus le site macg semble à la traîne aujourd'hui.......


----------



## Beubax (17 Juin 2006)

Lancer le terminal.

écrire la ligne de commande :

defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset UTF-8"

et tu tapes  sur la touche entrée.

(ne pas oublier de relancer "Mail")


----------



## Fanoo (30 Juin 2006)

j'ai le même probleme de caractères. Quand je passe manuellement en UTF-8, il semble que c'est bon.
je voulais forcer mail a passer en UTF-8, mais je n'y parviens pas avec la commande suivante (je ne suis pas tres bon en Terminal).

je sens que c'est la solution quand même, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à passer cette ligne de commande dans terminal ?



			
				Beubax a dit:
			
		

> Lancer le terminal.
> 
> écrire la ligne de commande :
> 
> ...



par ailleurs, je voudrais savoir si l'encodage en UTF-8 "par défaut" a des inconvénients ?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## monvilain (25 Août 2006)

Je relance.

Comment etre certain que la manip sur le terminal fonctionne?

En effet, MAIL est toujours reglé sur "automatique" aprés la manip...


----------



## darkbeno (25 Août 2006)

vous n'avez rien compris ! Si il y a des caract&#232;res chinois, c'est tout simplement parce que les chinois ont cr&#233;&#233;s une cellule de contr&#244;le de l'humanit&#233;, qu'on appelle couramment "les gens du r&#233;seau", dont le but est justement de contr&#244;ler l'humanit&#233;. Et cela passe bien s&#251;r par la supervision des courriers, t&#233;l&#233;chargements, etc. Seulement il arrive qu'il y ai des bugs, et hop &#231;a se ressent sur le message... Plus on a de caract&#232;res chinois dans ses mails, plus on est fliqu&#233; par "les gens du r&#233;seau", qu'on se le dise !!!


----------



## monvilain (25 Août 2006)

Heureusement que toi tu as compris en tout cas...Tu dois bien etre seul.


----------

